# I got me a Bummer Calf



## john in wa (Feb 20, 2011)

This little guy is 3 days old. His Angus mother went down last night and they are putting her down today. He was on the cow for the first 2 days till she went down last night. I have him in with the nurse cow now and will keep a good eye on him till he is going good and strong.  The picture don't show it but he is a thick built little calf.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2011)

Ahh...

He's a cute little guy.  Sorry about his mama


----------



## john in wa (Feb 20, 2011)

Its to bad for the rancher but good for me. He lost a good cow, I got a good Black Angus calf. i just hate to see the cow go to waste. he said he was going to put her down and call the dead animal wagon to pick her up. It seems like a wast of 1300lbs of animal. i know a lot of people who would like to eat her (not me) i eat nothing that is dying from any thing other than a bullet.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2011)

What caused her to go down?


----------



## john in wa (Feb 20, 2011)

He said she is bleeding out inside. I am guessing she had i difficult birth and tore. From what he said she has bright red blood leaking from the hind end.. since this is the third day i would guess she has infection by now.

The calf just got his first does of the nurse cow and he really went to town on it. I have the 2 of them locked up together so they can bond. She is getting extra grain when the calf is nursing so she don't kick him off so both of them are happy. I think i am going to go to the sale this weekend and see if i can pick up another nurse cow.  This cow is ready for a break and i would like to let her dry up till she has her calf in June. she has been such a good old cow she deserves a good long rest.


----------

